# IRL Sebastian on the Copperhead 2/6/09



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Saved your trip, nice work Pesc'ky.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Way to get out there and get it done!

P.S. Sheephead number two is a black drum


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

ITS AA SLAMMMMM!!!!!!!!

Good work man. 12 reds. A sheephead, and a blackie. Nice boat as well.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Great way to salvage a trip. And yes, sheepshead #2 is a drum. Consider it a birthday gift!

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry the weather didn't allow more opportunities, but you did good on the day you made it out! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

